# cabinet hardware (pulls)



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

bigdib said:


> I am difficulty locating cabinet pulls ( size: 3.25 ) to replace my old, outdated ones. The cabinets are in good shape and don't require
> refinishing. Any ideas where I can purchase cabinet pulls with this size?:confused1:
> Thank You!


Most dedicated online sources allow you to filter/sort by center-to-center size:

http://www.knobsandhardware.com/325inch-pulls_676_oa01000090.html

That size is definitely going out of vogue. The selection for 3.5" pulls has also dropped as it seems everyone has moved to 3".


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you measuring from center of hole to center of hole?
As mentioned that's an odd ball size.
May be able to use a 3" of the whole elongated with a Dremel tool and a burr bit. 
Another choice is to drill a new hole and mount the pull with a plate under it to hide the old hole. Patching will leave an unmatchable spot.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I got my drawer pulls off of ebay. 

They were cheap, but they were cheap. 
In other words the price was right, but a couple of them seemed to be bent or "seconds" and unusable, so if you go that route order a couple extra just in case.


----------



## dahearn813 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am also having difficulty finding cabinet pulls in 3.25 center to center...anyone have any ideas..thanks!!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.amerockforless.com/amerock-hardware.cfm/hardware/pulls/size/3--1%2f2-in.-(89mm)


----------



## dahearn813 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for te link. The only ones in the size I needed were the exact ones I removed. However, I came across a site vandykesrestorer.com and found exactly what I needed. Purchased brushed nickel heavy stamped drawer pulls at the best price I have seen anywhere. Thanks again.


----------

